# I ran out of duct tape



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


>


I hate crimps with solid.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

All the crimps are on stranded. Only thing solid in there is the irrigation cable, the uf and that red 12 (existing, didn't feel like straightening it either)


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

See boys and girls this is what happens when you're on vacation (in a company pick up) and a client is like since you're in the area can you fix........


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> And a masterpiece staring a definite purpose contactor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The tape is pretty back-woods, but it will work for a couple of years. While I agree with BBQ that crimps on solid is... sub-optimal, my only real issue with that panel is that I can't see that the bonding goes to the case properly. It looks like they just go to one of the contactor hold-down screws. Also, it might have been nice if there had have been a bit of labeling on your terminal strip.
I've been guilty of using definite-purpose contactors in panels many a time. It's just *got* to be better than an ice-cube relay for MCRs and such.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think there's a double lug up there for the EGC's. I didn't bother labeling cause is you can't figure out power in and a pressure switch, labels aren't gonna help you. :laughing:

And actually that pipe wrap was still on last month, that stuff is bullet proof.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the transformer that was butchered out of a Hunter control box, complete with plastic mounting/splice housing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

A *definite purpose* contactor! We all know what happens when you install DP contactors!









:laughing:

-John


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> A *definite purpose* contactor! We all know what happens when you install DP contactors!


I performed a field SSCR evaluation cause I R smart. :laughing:

I liked those older GE contactors, they kick IEC contactor ass. That was made before GE went to hell obviously.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

CTshockhazard said:


> I like the transformer that was butchered out of a Hunter control box, complete with plastic mounting/splice housing.:thumbsup:


It saved me a pointless trip to a HVAC supply house for one. :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Lets see.. using duct tape in the hot Arizona sun..

In less than a year the silver covering will be gone and the cloth backing will be the only thing left of your job..:001_huh:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T said:


> Lets see.. using duct tape in the hot Arizona sun..
> 
> In less than a year the silver covering will be gone and the cloth backing will be the only thing left of your job..:001_huh:


Yeah, I do service at a site where someone did a similar job with Arkansas Chrome and the silver on the outer layer is gone, it's still holding on so it's gonna stay that way for the foreseeable future :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> All the crimps are on stranded. Only thing solid in there is the irrigation cable, the uf and that red 12 (existing, didn't feel like straightening it either)




Lazy Bones.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

thats not that bad


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

What is the 24V power for?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> What is the 24V power for?


Whatever it is I am sure those control wires are not rated 600v.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No worries. That's at least as good or better than 75% of the balance tanks out there.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Whatever it is I am sure those control wires are not rated 600v.



They do not have to be rated 600 volts, it looks like they would only have to be rated 208 or 240. I think they are likely rated 300 Volt.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I probably would have used wirenuts instead of a terminal block. Does that make me a hack? (hint: :yes: )


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

peter d said:


> i probably would have used wirenuts instead of a terminal block. Does that make me a hack? (hint: :yes: )


Stop calling people hacks!!!!!​




Oh ........ wait you were talking about yourself ............ carry on. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I probably would have used wirenuts instead of a terminal block. Does that make me a hack? (hint: :yes: )


I may have also. It would probably have depended on what was on the truck. The barrier strip will make troubleshooting some day a bit quicker.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

What kind of cable or conductors are that which go into the LNFMC-B with the UF?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> What kind of cable or conductors are that which go into the LNFMC-B with the UF?


Looks like irrigation cable to me... but... do you really see type B flex in that picture? I don't.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Looks like irrigation cable to me... but... do you really see type B flex in that picture? I don't.


Yeah. Just for kicks I just double checked all the 4' and 5' scraps I keep for a/c whips an they were all marked LFNC-B.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yeah. Just for kicks I just double checked all the 4' and 5' scraps I keep for a/c whips an they were all marked LFNC-B.


Hmmm... I always though the type B nonmetallic flex was the black corrougated stuff. Guess not.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Hmmm... I always though the type B nonmetallic flex was the black corrougated stuff. Guess not.


It could very well be. I've never seen that variety.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> It could very well be. I've never seen that variety.


I'm sure you have. It's this stuff: http://www.galco.com/techdoc/elfx/82042_cp.pdf

I just checked, and type A nonmetallic flex is continuous PVC inside, and type B has a spiral PVC core. I guess 90% of the nonmetallic flex out there is type B. The only continuous stuff I know of is that (often orange) stuff used on robots and automated moving machinery.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I'm sure you have. It's this stuff: http://www.galco.com/techdoc/elfx/82042_cp.pdf
> 
> I just checked, and type A nonmetallic flex is continuous PVC inside, and type B has a spiral PVC core. I guess 90% of the nonmetallic flex out there is type B. The only continuous stuff I know of is that (often orange) stuff used on robots and automated moving machinery.



I stand corrected then. I have seen it. I always thought that black stuff was an OEM product. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

For some reason 'Revenge of the Nerds' keeps popping into my mind when I read this thread.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I stand corrected then. I have seen it. I always thought that black stuff was an OEM product. :laughing:


They sell it where I buy stuff. I need a compelling reason to buy it though. It's a real treat to pull in. It's almost like the inside is rubber. Really puts the brakes on the pulling or pushing.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> For some reason 'Revenge of the Nerds' keeps popping into my mind when I read this thread.


Marc is most definitely a nerd. I suppose I am too.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> They sell it where I buy stuff. I need a compelling reason to buy it though. It's a real treat to pull in. It's almost like the inside is rubber. Really puts the brakes on the pulling or pushing.


Where would you need to use that vs. the "regular" stuff? I'm assuming where extra flexibility is required.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> For some reason 'Revenge of the Nerds' keeps popping into my mind when I read this thread.


Leekmuhbawls.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Where would you need to use that vs. the "regular" stuff? I'm assuming where extra flexibility is required.


Yup. On machines, mainly. Not so much for continuous flexibility, but for tighter bend radius to get it to follow the machine contours better. If things work out, about 10-10:30 tonight I should be at a place that I think has a bunch of it installed. I should be able to snap a few pics of this type of installation where the stiffer grey stuff wouldn't have really worked. I'm not sure yet if I'll be there or not. Waiting on a phonecall to see if we can get the downtime.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Leekmuhbawls.


We knew you had an accent!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I was gonna use nuts too but I went with the block for some reason IDK. 

The 24 volt feeds the float in the tank and the electric valve that fills it. All the old wiring was in rmc and trashed so I pulled in what I could source. UF, some random beldon cable and the irrigation cable. I had to dig and cut the 90s off the rmc and force the new cable through too.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Where would you need to use that vs. the "regular" stuff? I'm assuming where extra flexibility is required.


A plant I used to work at used that stuff for everything. It's great for machinery. I didn't like to use it for anything but machinery but the plant electrician had that crap pulled through trusses feeding receptacles, welders, whatever. He used food grade silicone spray for wire lube.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I was gonna use nuts too but I went with the block for some reason IDK.
> 
> The 24 volt feeds the float in the tank and the electric valve that fills it. All the old wiring was in rmc and trashed so I pulled in what I could source. UF, some random beldon cable and the irrigation cable. I had to dig and cut the 90s off the rmc and force the new cable through too.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


The block looks more impressive than wire nuts.. it is the little things that make good work stand out.. :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> The block looks more impressive than wire nuts.. it is the little things that make good work stand out.. :thumbup:


Like using crimp-on forks with THHN to devices. :thumbsup:


----------

